# Higher wattage shorter photo period vs lower wattage longer photo period?



## tusktek (Jul 11, 2008)

Just wondering what the current thought on this.

Is it better to run higher wattage lighting for a shorter photo period compared to lesser wattage lighting for a longer photo period?

My story...
110 gallon (26-28" deep) has been on 274 watts of CF lighting for 7hrs a day for a while. Some good some bad. I just started up honest EI dosing again, ferts are fine. Decent CO2 setup, with high injection for 7 hours.

I've always seemed to have a bit of an alge issue. I just had my large tiger lilly which has never had leaves get any closer than 12" from the surface have a flower bloom. Things can't be all that bad. Just been thinking that I'd rather cut back on my photo period or wattage.

I just started my current wattage on 6 hrs a day. I was going to se what happend with that. Wondering if lowering the wattage, but running the 7-8 hour photo period. I can cut either the following; 55, 96, or a 13. It is a different style tank.










Thanks


----------



## ianryeng (Dec 22, 2008)

While I have no empirical evidence to support it I would have to believe that a lower wattage for an extended period would be better as it seems more natural. There are some minimum requirements for photosynthesis however so it is important to make sure the light is adequate. If someone has an opposing opinion I would like to hear the logic to the argument.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Since your tank is rather deep, I don't think you can lower the wattage to much. Of course, it depends somewhat on what type of plants you are growing. Off hand, I would try to lower the wattage closer to 2 watts and start at 8 hours. Watch the plant growth. Make sure the ferts are still adequate. Start the CO2, 2 hours before lights on and turn it off 1/2 hour before lights out. Stable CO2 is very important.


----------



## tusktek (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the response. I want to give it another week or two at my 6 hour photo period because I'm just a week into it. Plant growth seems to be fine yet. I think lower wattage is going to be the route though. 

I run pressurized CO2 with a pH controller and I'm a bit heavy on the EI dosing, so ideally it should be lighting  

I really just need to find someone with a LUX meter around here.


----------

